

Justine Bateman (Family Ties) is a freshman at UCLA, intends to get CS degree. - IvyMike
http://lacurrents.com/articles/justine-bateman-class-of-twothousandsixteen/
It's mentioned in the article, but her Tumblr is http://getacollegelife.tumblr.com/
======
IvyMike
It's mentioned in the article, but she's blogging her progress at
<http://getacollegelife.tumblr.com/>

It looks like she wasn't able to get into the CS program just yet, but her
letter requesting a change of major is pretty interesting, too:
[http://getacollegelife.tumblr.com/post/43498821312/change-
of...](http://getacollegelife.tumblr.com/post/43498821312/change-of-major-
essay-letter)

